# how do i remove my snow shute?



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

I want to try to install a impeller kit on my 20 inch Ariens. I need to remove the chute to have access to install the kit. Do i just remove all those small screws, or is it something else i am missing? thank you.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Tommy said:


> I want to try to install a impeller kit on my 20 inch Ariens. I need to remove the chute to have access to install the kit. Do i just remove all those small screws, or is it something else i am missing? thank you.


Stay here. They'll be along in just a bit to tell you.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If it is like the slightly bigger Ariens of that era there will be 6 screws on the gear ring around the chute. There are 3 clips under the chute and each one of them is held on by 2 screws. You just have to remove 2 of the clips and then you can slide the chute sideways a bit and it will lift right off.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

thank you. i do see the 6 screws so that's probably it.


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

Bump here guys. Need to transport my new blower into my Audi wagon. The chute is too tall to fit. 

How do I remove it. It's a 2006 Ariens 724 932046 I believe. Dont have it in my hands yet but pick it up tomorrow and want to have the necessary tools with me. 

Are the screws literally philipps heads or nuts and bolts


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You can find the parts manual for your machine here:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00586600A.pdf

If you need to show up and be able to take it apart, I would bring, at a minimum: 
- Philips & flathead screwdrivers, different sizes
- socket set & ratchet, metric & English 
- adjustable wrench(es)
- pliers (regular and needle-nose)

You don't want to make assumptions, and not have the tool you need.


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks. I pick it up Friday


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would also bring along some rust penetrnt ...just in case !


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Find someone with a pickup.


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks guys. The chute is a series of 9/16 and two other tiny bolts on top of the gear cover. Took about 15 mins to lower the handles and remove the cute which literally slips off the collar


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

*how do remove my snow chute*

Sorry guys for the same question. My snow blower model 922002 discharge chute has 6 rivets holding everything in place.Not a nut and bolt set up. 4 on the back side and 2 in the discharge opening The chute is getting wobbly also has small split next to one of the rivets which i would like to have fixed if not too big of a deal.Do i drill the rivets and replace with nuts and bolts if so would have to be small diameter. Hole not very big also not a lot of space between rivet holes and gear teeth. Or would a chute from a different model fit.Thanks for your help


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Gta_g20, great, glad it worked out! 



jpor1018, do you have any pictures?


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

no i don't go to my garage have picture of blower but might not be able to enlarge specific area


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I have a 922003 bucket that was mated with a 922002 tractor at one point. The chute is indeed pop-riveted to the lower collar gear ring. The parts manual does not indicate the size of rivet.

The 922003 attachment from 1974 has the exact same ring, but the self tapping screws are listed as part 07403400, 1/2" long 1/4-20's. Not saying the rivets are quarter inch though obviously, but that's a good guess.


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

She was run hard and put away wet. Left outside but maintained every year in the fall. Not bad for $150 Canadian. 
Last year was my first with a 21” snow joe corded electric. I sold that in November and bought a noma 523. It was too old. Sold it and got a Murray 824. The frame was too heavy but was great. Sold that and got a yard man 9.5 /27 with power steering heated grips and joystick chute. Features were nice but just wanted a tossable reliable machine with no gimmicks to fail in the future. This is perfect and even the wife can hold on to this one without being pulled into the street.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool! Looks like an OHV engine, which is nice. You may have set the bar pretty high, for most number of machines in a year! That's a rapid evolution. I hope this machine works out well for you!


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

Hahhahah. I’m poor and couldn’t put the money up to just get a nice machine so I kept trading up and now I’ve got the one I’ve wanted since I started reading in these forums back in September


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

*how do i remove snow chute*

tishawks thanks for the info


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

FWIW, 
1) Remove the black cover on the chute gearbox (2) 3/8 bolts/screws
2).Remove a cotter pin from the chute rod to the gear box and slide rod outward from assembly and rest on floor
3) There is one bolt holding in the chute and another gear which swivels the physical chute. There is a nut at the bottom of the bolt. It is a 9/16 Remove nut and remove bolt. Chute slides right off pedistal. Be careful not to lose spring/ washers and gear


----------

